#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Multa do crea

## zunino

MULTA DO CREA
Boa noite. Gostaria de saber se alguém já levou multa do CREA ,pois meu engenheiro saiu ,eu já estou colocando outro, mas agora chegou multa de R$5,044,95, será que tem como recorrer ou tem que pagar?,fiquei só um mês sem engenheiro.

----------


## pinhais

> MULTA DO CREA
> Boa noite. Gostaria de saber se alguém já levou multa do CREA ,pois meu engenheiro saiu ,eu já estou colocando outro, mas agora chegou multa de R$5,044,95, será que tem como recorrer ou tem que pagar?,fiquei só um mês sem engenheiro.


Sim você pode fazer recurso administrativo por escrito. Justificar e pedir prazo apresentando razões firme. Pode fazer isto varias vezes.

----------


## 1929

Os conselhos "gostam" de engordar seus cofres com estes expedientes...

Tempos atrás, recebemos uma multa de forma automática por parte do Conselho de Farmácia porque nosso farmacêutico tinha saído e no período de 30 dias não tinhamos apresentado outro para substituição. 
E não é que não quisessemos. Simplesmente não achamos. Quem vai se mudar para uma cidade pequena sem uma garantia de carreira...
Entramos com recurso e alegamos que depois de vencido os 30 dias por fim tinhamos encontrado um profissional. Não nos responderam. Tempos depois recebemos intimação para pagar em 5 dias sob pena de execução...
O procedimento deles é simples. O profissional que sai como é obrigado a filiar-se ao conselho, ele tem obrigação de avisar o referido conselho. Daí eles obtem a data e automaticamente contam 30 dias. Caso não entre comunicado de nova contratação eles lascam a multa.
É uma verdadeira máquina de fazer dinheiro.

Dependendo do setor outros Conselhos fazem o mesmo.

----------


## emiliano

Brasil . só tem safado

----------


## jorgilson

Não se pode generalizar, mas uns 70% devem ser. kkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## kleberbrasil

Senhores nossa atividade econômica - SCM - requer um responsável técnico, isso faz parte do "jogo", não tem como ignorar isso, brigar com o conselho de classe somente se houver uma boa justificativa como a do 1929, caso contrário as probabilidades de perder em litígio são enormes.

----------


## TreiscBr

É, isto vem para todos, nós que somos credenciados nos CREA´s, também. Abri uma firma juridica em 2009, para atender uma empresa na construção civil, quando ficou pronto a abertura da empresa, este cliente carro chefe me largou na mão e, como eu era engenheiro de mim mesmo, isto pode, tive que ir para uma empresa, ou seja, sai da minha empresa, o CREA me deu 10 dias, e não teve esta de dar prazo de arranjar outro, fui no contador e fechei a empresa, me livrei do CREA. O duro que voce paga a anuidade do órgão de classe, que não tem distinção, eles aplicam o que as resoluções ditam, levam a cabo, tanto para empresas, como para engenheiros é tudo igual, não tem proteção para ninguém.

----------

